# Council of Chalons?



## yeutter (Jun 18, 2013)

Thomas Becon, in his, _*A Treatise of Fasting*_, has a footnote which says "There is probably an error in the reference which should be to the Council of Chalons, instead of Chalcedon." I am not familiar with the Council of Chalons. When did it occur? What did the Council of Chalons decree?


----------



## hammondjones (Jun 18, 2013)

Looks like there were 10 throughout the ages. With the most famous being:


> The Council of Chalon-sur-Saone, in 813 tried to regulate pilgrimage by condemning certain sorts of pilgrim


Council of Chalon-sur-Saone | Pilgrim Traveller

What is the context of the footnote?


----------

